# New contest idea!!



## Stradawhovious (Aug 25, 2011)

It's been a while since we had any kind of cranial manipulting contest in the beginners forum.

Well, I'm here to change all that.

I propose a new kind of contest idea.... Should be fun, might not. I will let the masses decide.

I would ask people to email me three words. A noun, an adjective and a verb. I will take the first five PMs worth of words, mix them all up in a hat, and let my youngest draw them out until I have one of each. I will then post those three words for the world to see.

Once they are posted, you will have 5 days to set up, take and PP a picture that you thing best describes those three words. After all the entries are in, I will set up a poll asking you to vote on your favorite, as well as C&C. After two days of voting, the winner will be decided by the most votes, and I will send them a dollar.

You heard me folks, I will take 1 US dollar, and put it in an envelope, and mail it ANYWHERE (in the continental US... sorry rest of the World) to the winner of the competition. (or donate $5 to a charity of their choice, providing my morals allow for the charity in question)

Any takers? If I get enough "Aye"s I will get the ball rolling.


----------



## mishele (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a problem w/ commitment. :er:
But it sounds like fun.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 25, 2011)

mishele said:


> I have a problem w/ commitment. :er:



So did all my exes.  Didn't stop them from playing the game.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a problem w/ your morals. :er:
But it sounds fun.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm game...er I mean it sounds like a fun game.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 25, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I have a problem w/ your morals. :er:
> But it sounds fun.



And what, pray tell, is wrong with my morals?  

For example, if someone [insert random forum member here] asked me to donate $5 to NAMBLA I'd kick them in the junk.  

I'm really not _that _discriminatory.


----------



## H4X1MA (Aug 25, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea, hurry up so I will have something to do this weekend lol


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 26, 2011)

OK, lets see where this goes.  I will take the next 5 PMs worth of words (one noun, adjective and verb each) and mix them all together.  After work tonight I will put them in a hat, and pick out one of each and post them.

It will be my 8 year old kid picknig out these words at random, so please, lets not negatively expand his vocabulary.


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll play.

But first I have to learn what nouns, verbs and adjectives all are.

Haha.

I'm from Canada and if I win, you can donate $5 to a Diabetes charity (I have type 1 Diabetes).

EDIT:

Noun: Addict
Verb: Smash
Adjective: Crazy

EDIT #2: Got the word choices from that weird/creepy Paranoid Gentleman thread.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 26, 2011)

honoryourlife said:


> I'm from Canada and if I win, you can donate $5 to a Diabetes charity (I have type 1 Diabetes).



A noble cause I would be glad to donate to.



honoryourlife said:


> Noun: Addict
> Verb: Smash
> Adjective: Crazy



Duly noted.  Thanks!

That's two down, 3 to go folks.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 26, 2011)

Noun: Sh1t 

Verb: Sh1t

Adj: Sh1tty

My 2nd submission is the F word


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 26, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Noun: Sh1t
> 
> Verb: Sh1t
> 
> ...



Don't you have some internet floozie to stalk behind your Wife's back?


----------



## Compaq (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought we were to mail you the words. 

Noun: dysfunction
Verb: initiate
Adjective: mutinous


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 26, 2011)

I followed the rules lol.  Noun, verb, adj.   You should add a rule that the words can't be the same hahaha.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 26, 2011)

Compaq said:


> I thought we were to mail you the words.
> 
> Noun: dysfunction
> Verb: initiate
> Adjective: mutinous



That was the original instruction, yes.... but sometimes things take on a life of their own. 

Nothing like picking simple words, eh? 

3 down, 2 to go folks!



Schwettylens said:


> I followed the rules lol. Noun, verb, adj. You should add a rule that the words can't be the same hahaha.



True, but....



Stradawhovious said:


> It will be my 8 year old kid picknig out these words at random, so please, lets not negatively expand his vocabulary.



And why you would want a pic of anyone on this forum taking a deuce is beyond me.......... but if you're into that kind of thing I guess, more power to ya.


----------



## powasky (Aug 26, 2011)

noun: plastic
verb: blazing
adjective: mottled


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 26, 2011)

COME ON, two more people. 

Just pick 3 f'in words!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 26, 2011)

powasky said:


> noun: plastic
> verb: blazing
> adjective: mottled



4 down one to go!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 26, 2011)

noun: Window
verb: damage
adjective: greasy


damn, that's harder than it sounds.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 26, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> noun: Window
> verb: damage
> adjective: greasy
> 
> ...



Groovie.

That's all folks, I will have the little one pick one of each out of a hat tonight, and will post them up before I head out of town.

Since there is no way to retroactively add a poll, the easist way I can see to do this would be to PM me..... yes.... *PM *me with the image code from the site you have upladed your image to, I will compile them all in one post, and create a poll where they can be voted on.

MORE TO COME.


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 26, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > noun: Window
> ...



Right on, sounds good!


----------



## Compaq (Aug 26, 2011)

I would categorize 'blazing' more as an adjective than a verb, but that's me  past tense is still a verb. 

Not that it matters, though


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 26, 2011)

Compaq said:


> I would categorize 'blazing' more as an adjective than a verb, but that's me  past tense is still a verb.
> 
> Not that it matters, though



There are lots of words that can jump categories, just depends on context.  Just look at Sweatynuggets' brilliantly well designed masterpiece of a submission. 

I will be sure to clearly label each word as to its proper syntax so we can avoid confusion.


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 26, 2011)

Subscribing...I want to play.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 26, 2011)

Bend The Light said:


> Subscribing...I want to play.



Oh sweet jesus moist q-tip, once can subscribe to threads? That would make things sooo much easier for me!


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 26, 2011)

Compaq said:


> Bend The Light said:
> 
> 
> > Subscribing...I want to play.
> ...



Can do it without writing in the ThreadTools menu at the top...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok...so what happens next now??? :???:


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 26, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Ok...so what happens next now??? :???:



Stradawhovious' lad picks the 3 words and they get posted here...then we go and get the picture to match the words.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 26, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Ok...so what happens next now??? :???:



From the OP...



Stradawhovious said:


> I will take the first five PMs worth of words, mix them all up in a hat, and let my youngest draw them out until I have one of each. I will then post those three words for the world to see.
> Once they are posted, you will have 5 days to set up, take and PP a picture that you thing best describes those three words. After all the entries are in, I will set up a poll asking you to vote on your favorite, as well as C&C. After two days of voting, the winner will be decided by the most votes, and I will send them a dollar.
> You heard me folks, I will take 1 US dollar, and put it in an envelope, and mail it ANYWHERE (in the continental US... sorry rest of the World) to the winner of the competition. (or donate $5 to a charity of their choice, providing my morals allow for the charity in question)





From a couple of posts ago....



Stradawhovious said:


> That's all folks, I will have the little one pick one of each out of a hat tonight, and will post them up before I head out of town.
> Since there is no way to retroactively add a poll, the easist way I can see to do this would be to PM me..... yes.... PM me with the image code from the site you have upladed your image to, I will compile them all in one post, and create a poll where they can be voted on.






Words should be posted by 5pm central this afternoon.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 26, 2011)

Otay


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 26, 2011)

As promised, 12 minutes late.


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok, we're in business!

...Now what?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 26, 2011)

honoryourlife said:


> Ok, we're in business!
> 
> ...Now what?



REALLY?!?!?!?!?



Stradawhovious said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...so what happens next now??? :???:
> ...


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 26, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> honoryourlife said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, we're in business!
> ...



Just yankin' yer tits big guy.

So here's the words folks!

Noun: Plastic
Verb: Smash (MINE)!
Adjective: Mutinous

And...GO?!


----------



## H4X1MA (Aug 26, 2011)

I have an idea, but I think I would need to get arrested with a bunch of protestors first


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep.  Go. If you get arrested I won't post your bail, but I will give you style points.


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 26, 2011)

I haz a question.

Can I use all 3 words in photo? I have a tremendous idea! But hopefully I can execute it well with the lenses I have.


----------



## H4X1MA (Aug 26, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Yep. Go. If you get arrested I won't post your bail, but I will give you style points.



Can I save style points for a super duper prize in the future? I really want that new boom box on the top row!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 26, 2011)

honoryourlife said:


> I haz a question.
> 
> Can I use all 3 words in photo? I have a tremendous idea! But hopefully I can execute it well with the lenses I have.



yes. That's kind of the goal.... To make one photo, incorporating all three words.  Sorry if that wasn't more clear in the OP.

Do it to it!


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 26, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> honoryourlife said:
> 
> 
> > I haz a question.
> ...



Ahhh ok, just making sure!

Ok, part II of my question. Can I put two photos together? Like a before/after in one photo?


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 26, 2011)

my brain is frying trying to conceive a scene with those words 

Cute video!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 26, 2011)

honoryourlife said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > honoryourlife said:
> ...



Rule #1  No rules!!!


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 26, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> honoryourlife said:
> 
> 
> > Stradawhovious said:
> ...



You guys are done for, I hope you know that.


----------



## H4X1MA (Aug 26, 2011)

You may have mentioned this, but when is everything due?


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 26, 2011)

H4X1MA said:


> You may have mentioned this, but when is everything due?



I believe in 5 days and seeing as I'm gone until Monday, I'm doing mine now!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 26, 2011)

I can't believe you gave the kid such a hard time on public tv. I'm mad at you for that.  Better to be a good word picker than a nose picker.


----------



## mishele (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 27, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I can't believe you gave the kid such a hard time on public tv. I'm mad at you for that.  Better to be a good word picker than a nose picker.



Yeah, you're right. I'm a terrible person.

By the way...... the kid had a blast, and now can pronounce, spell and use the word "mutinous" in a sentence.

I'm a horrible influence.

I'm off right now to wake him up, and apologize to him for making learning fun.


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 27, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe you gave the kid such a hard time on public tv. I'm mad at you for that.  Better to be a good word picker than a nose picker.
> ...



I don't know about you, but I had a hearty chuckle.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 27, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe you gave the kid such a hard time on public tv. I'm mad at you for that.  Better to be a good word picker than a nose picker.
> ...





Good Daddy. Let me know what he says about that.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 27, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Good Daddy. Let me know what he says about that.



He said you should mind your own ****ing business, and stop dishing out unsolicited parenting advice.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 27, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Good Daddy. Let me know what he says about that.
> ...



ooohhh. Sounds to me like you need to learn how to READ. Not once did I offer parenting advise. I merely commented that *I* disliked the public humiliation of your child. You did see him have difficulty with your 'lesson'? If not I did. Its poor taste. There now you have it. 

On another note, it sounds like with his foul languange he's pretty crabby when he wakes up.:thumbdown:

Enough with you now....


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 27, 2011)

Strad, make sure you keep it anonymous when you post the pics for voting.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 27, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...


Right. Get over yourself.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 27, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Strad, make sure you keep it anonymous when you post the pics for voting.


 That's the plan, Stan.


----------



## MWC2 (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks for thinking of this, it brought my kids together to work on the project.  No one screamed, cried, hit, punched, kicked, pinched, pulled or smacked each other for 1/2 an hour.  My sanity thanks you.


----------



## H4X1MA (Aug 27, 2011)

back on topic, shots taken. Edit time


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 27, 2011)

That last word is giving me a headache


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 27, 2011)

submitted....


----------



## H4X1MA (Aug 27, 2011)

Submitted, umm I think


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 27, 2011)

this should be pretty funny, err interesting at the least.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 27, 2011)

I appreciate the submissions...... And have to say that there are already some very creative entries!  Keep them coming, submit them VIA PM only (to help keep it somewhat anon......). And try to submit VIA code so I can easily repost. Thanks!


----------



## Compaq (Aug 28, 2011)

My internet connection is compromised, and I must fall back to HQ (uni) to write this - which is a fair distance to walk.

Loved the vid! Soooo, how long did you revise your old grammar books?


----------



## H4X1MA (Aug 28, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> I appreciate the submissions...... And have to say that there are already some very creative entries! Keep them coming, submit them VIA PM only (to help keep it somewhat anon......). And try to submit VIA code so I can easily repost. Thanks!



I think you might wanna save and repost rather than using the code justto make sure it's completely annon (not that people are overly worried about it i would imagine.) If you post someone else's flickr link or whatever it could give it away


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 28, 2011)

Let's say submissions need to be in by Wednesday, Aug 31st by 11:59 pm Central

Keep them coming folks!  I won't be reposting anything under a different host, since some folks don't allow editing...

We are all adults here (most of the time)  so I can assume that for the sake of the game people can refrain from following links back to hosting sites, and keep the voting anon rather than make this a popularity contest.......

That would be groovie.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 29, 2011)

Three days left folks...... Keep them coming!


----------



## JWellman (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been thinking on the words for a few days now. So far I've been at a loss... :er:


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 29, 2011)

JWellman said:


> I've been thinking on the words for a few days now. So far I've been at a loss... :er:



Yeah, It would be great if the three words were "Snapshot" "Kids" "Backyard". 

I'd be King Turd of Poop Mountain if that were the case. 

(and yes, I realize those words don't fit the verb, noun, adjective description.....)


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 29, 2011)

I haven't taken mine yet, but I'll be on it first thing tomorrow. I had a rather interesting self-portrait shoot after seeing that weirdo's.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 30, 2011)

Two days left!


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 30, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Two days left!



You have two days left.


----------



## H4X1MA (Aug 30, 2011)

honoryourlife said:


> I haven't taken mine yet, but I'll be on it first thing tomorrow. I had a rather interesting self-portrait shoot after seeing that weirdo's.



lol, I think I know which post you are talking about. Did yours come out better? haha


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 30, 2011)

H4X1MA said:


> honoryourlife said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't taken mine yet, but I'll be on it first thing tomorrow. I had a rather interesting self-portrait shoot after seeing that weirdo's.
> ...



Go check it out and see for yourself, I need some C&C on my photos.

No one ever seems to give me any, and I'm not sure why.

Its the Self Portrait shoot one on here.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 30, 2011)

honoryourlife said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > Two days left!
> ...



Nooooo..... You have two days left.


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 30, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> honoryourlife said:
> 
> 
> > Stradawhovious said:
> ...



You sir, are correct.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 31, 2011)

honoryourlife said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > honoryourlife said:
> ...



Nope, I'm wrong. 

One day left.

Submissions due tonight at 11:59 pm central.  No submissions will be accepted later than that, unless they are, in which case they will be.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 31, 2011)

Lets go folks!  I'd love to have a few more submissions on this one!

ironically, I don't thinkI'm going to have time to participate.  Kids' birthdays and school starting this week have paralyzed me in the way free time.  I've been brain storming about a way to get it done at work with my lunch break, btu am at a loss.

Hopefully I can scrape something together tonight.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 31, 2011)

I think you would have an unfair advantage after seeing all the submissions but I'd like to see what you come up with too.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 31, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> I think you would have an unfair advantage after seeing all the submissions but I'd like to see what you come up with too.



You'd think so......But honestly its quite the opposite. Since I do have access to all of the submissions, I CAN'T use any of the ideas already submitted. Wouldn't want to be acused of plagiarism, now would I? I could lie and say I came up with the ideas first, but there's no honor in that......

Fact is, there are precious few submissions right now, but all of them are creative. I'm still wracking my brain trying to come up with something.

Also, in kiiping with the spirit of the beginners forum, I think we whould open the voting up for C&C as well, since we (well you anyways) have the ability to critique pics anonymously. (well the pics will be anonymous, the critiquers won't...... critiquers?  Is that even a word?!? Probably not. )


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 31, 2011)

You can get an inspiration at a gentleman club strad.  You will see a lot of plastics over there.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh no, my submission has absolutely no photographic value


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 31, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> You can get an inspiration at a gentleman club strad. You will see a lot of plastics over there.



Does silicone really qualify as a plastic?

Besides, I believe that these days the FDA only approves Saline implants.......  Wouldn't be the same with Saline.  False inspiration there.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 31, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Oh no, my submission has absolutely no photographic value



I politely disagree.


----------



## ann (Aug 31, 2011)

Goodness I didn't realize you had been in my "focus your vision class".

Has been a long time since I gave that assignment


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 31, 2011)

ann said:


> Goodness I didn't realize you had been in my "focus your vision class".
> 
> Has been a long time since I gave that assignment




:scratch:


----------



## ann (Aug 31, 2011)

I give a similar assignment, only using adjectives in a class called "focus your vision".


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 31, 2011)

ann said:


> I give a similar assignment, only using adjectives in a class called "focus your vision".



Ahhhhh.... I see.

I must have been absent that day.


----------



## ann (Aug 31, 2011)

Probably!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## H4X1MA (Aug 31, 2011)

Can't wait 

Will there be a new thread for voting?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 31, 2011)

H4X1MA said:


> Can't wait Will there be a new thread for voting?


Yep.


----------



## MWC2 (Aug 31, 2011)

I can't wait to see what everyone came up with.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 31, 2011)

We have 5 submisions as of right now.

There is still time folks!  Don't pass up the opportunity to push yourself a bit!


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 31, 2011)

Can my submission be in tomorrow evening? I just started a new job on Tuesday and I'm working 12-14 hours days. But tomorrow I'll be done at 5ish pm and can do the photo and have it sent in a few hours after that. 

I don't edit, so I will be quick. Just have to...build it.


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 31, 2011)

And if it won't be accepted, I'll submit it anyways. 

So suck on that!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Sep 1, 2011)

honoryourlife said:


> Can my submission be in tomorrow evening? I just started a new job on Tuesday and I'm working 12-14 hours days. But tomorrow I'll be done at 5ish pm and can do the photo and have it sent in a few hours after that. I don't edit, so I will be quick. Just have to...build it.


Well, the deadline was yesterday, so by definition, no........ No you can't.  HOWEVER...... I will not be able to get the poll thread posted until about 7 tonight, so anything that finds its way into my in-box by then will more than likely be submitted.


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2011)

Anyway you could get another one of these going while the voting thread is up? I will have a nice chunk of time over the long weekend to try to shoot something.....=)


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 1, 2011)

yeah me too....


----------



## H4X1MA (Sep 1, 2011)

if this went weekly, or bi-weekly I would be game (as long as I could think of something lol). I don't think people would mind if Strad didn't send us a dollar either


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 1, 2011)

where's the poll?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Sep 1, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> where's the poll?



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........................................

No idea.................................................................

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...c-plastic-smash-mutionous-contest-up-now.html


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 1, 2011)

lol, I found it!


----------

